# Tatarusanu operato agli occhi:"Migliorerà la reattività".



## admin (16 Novembre 2022)

Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Tatatusanu si è operato agli occhi per correggere un problema di astigmatismo. Intervento perfettamente riuscito e al primo controllo post-operatorio, il portiere aveva già un visus naturale di 16/10.

Il chirurgo Appiotti racconta:"Ciprian ha scoperto del difetto visivo un anno fa quando era venuto da me per accompagnare la moglie. Lo visitai e mi accorsi del problema: non utilizzava nessuna correzione, ma riusciva a convivere con l’astigmastismo tramite accomodazione. In poche parole, compensava con una messa a fuoco spontanea, strizzando gli occhi. La percezione di un oggetto, ad esempio un tiro da lontano, arriverà molto più velocemente. Questo permetterà una risposta occhio/mano migliore e ridurrà l’incidenza degli infortuni, con risposte muscolari più rapide".


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Tatatusanu si è operato agli occhi per correggere un problema di astigmatismo. Intervento perfettamente riuscito e al primo controllo post-operatorio, il portiere aveva già un visus naturale di 16/10.
> 
> Il chirurgo Appiotti racconta:"Ciprian ha scoperto del difetto visivo un anno fa quando era venuto da me per accompagnare la moglie. Lo visitai e mi accorsi del problema: non utilizzava nessuna correzione, ma riusciva a convivere con l’astigmastismo tramite accomodazione. In poche parole, compensava con una messa a fuoco spontanea, strizzando gli occhi. La percezione di un oggetto, ad esempio un tiro da lontano, arriverà molto più velocemente. Questo permetterà una risposta occhio/mano migliore e ridurrà l’incidenza degli infortuni, con risposte muscolari più rapide".



16/10?!!?? Dracula, non ci sono più dubbi.

Sto Appiotti è il Dr Gelo


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Novembre 2022)

Ne beneficerà la prossima squadra,sperando la nostra dirigenza non ci delizi con questo rinnovo.


----------



## hiei87 (16 Novembre 2022)

Un po' tipo quando Goku si toglie polsini e cavigliere e si scopre che pesavano qualche quintale. Ora si inizia a fare sul serio.


----------



## Igniorante (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> 16/10?!!?? Dracula, non ci sono più dubbi.
> 
> Sto Appiotti è il Dr Gelo



I portieri ciecati solo noi, comunque 
Che robe


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Tatatusanu si è operato agli occhi per correggere un problema di astigmatismo. Intervento perfettamente riuscito e al primo controllo post-operatorio, il portiere aveva già un visus naturale di 16/10.
> 
> Il chirurgo Appiotti racconta:"Ciprian ha scoperto del difetto visivo un anno fa quando era venuto da me per accompagnare la moglie. Lo visitai e mi accorsi del problema: non utilizzava nessuna correzione, ma riusciva a convivere con l’astigmastismo tramite accomodazione. In poche parole, compensava con una messa a fuoco spontanea, strizzando gli occhi. La percezione di un oggetto, ad esempio un tiro da lontano, arriverà molto più velocemente. Questo permetterà una risposta occhio/mano migliore e ridurrà l’incidenza degli infortuni, con risposte muscolari più rapide".


ecco spiegato il fatto del lag.......
e c'era gente che diceva che era tutto normale, andava alla moviola....
solo noi!


----------



## Djici (16 Novembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> I portieri ciecati solo noi, comunque
> Che robe


Mah... Rimango basito.
Facciamo 3000 controlli a l'anno su ogni zona del corpo dei giocatori... Pure i denti andiamo a guardare  e non ci rendiamo conto che il portiere e mezzo cieco...


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Novembre 2022)

Ma poi mi chiedo: fanno ogni genere di visita ai calciatori sìa all'ingaggio che prima di iniziare la preparazione,e poi questi mi mandano in campo un portiere con problemi alla vista?Poi ci chiediamo il perché gli arbitri ci ridono in faccia e gli avversari ci urlano contro dopo ogni partita.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Tatatusanu si è operato agli occhi per correggere un problema di astigmatismo. Intervento perfettamente riuscito e al primo controllo post-operatorio, il portiere aveva già un visus naturale di 16/10.
> 
> Il chirurgo Appiotti racconta:"Ciprian ha scoperto del difetto visivo un anno fa quando era venuto da me per accompagnare la moglie. Lo visitai e mi accorsi del problema: non utilizzava nessuna correzione, ma riusciva a convivere con l’astigmastismo tramite accomodazione. In poche parole, compensava con una messa a fuoco spontanea, strizzando gli occhi. La percezione di un oggetto, ad esempio un tiro da lontano, arriverà molto più velocemente. Questo permetterà una risposta occhio/mano migliore e ridurrà l’incidenza degli infortuni, con risposte muscolari più rapide".



Ora che vedrà meglio potrà anche vedere di andarsene a ...


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2022)

Vedrà meglio le partita col culo al caldo in panchina, su.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Tatatusanu si è operato agli occhi per correggere un problema di astigmatismo. Intervento perfettamente riuscito e al primo controllo post-operatorio, il portiere aveva già un visus naturale di 16/10.
> 
> Il chirurgo Appiotti racconta:"Ciprian ha scoperto del difetto visivo un anno fa quando era venuto da me per accompagnare la moglie. Lo visitai e mi accorsi del problema: non utilizzava nessuna correzione, ma riusciva a convivere con l’astigmastismo tramite accomodazione. In poche parole, compensava con una messa a fuoco spontanea, strizzando gli occhi. La percezione di un oggetto, ad esempio un tiro da lontano, arriverà molto più velocemente. Questo permetterà una risposta occhio/mano migliore e ridurrà l’incidenza degli infortuni, con risposte muscolari più rapide".


Rinnovo subito! con questa operazione da le piste a Mike


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Tatatusanu si è operato agli occhi per correggere un problema di astigmatismo. Intervento perfettamente riuscito e al primo controllo post-operatorio, il portiere aveva già un visus naturale di 16/10.
> 
> Il chirurgo Appiotti racconta:"Ciprian ha scoperto del difetto visivo un anno fa quando era venuto da me per accompagnare la moglie. Lo visitai e mi accorsi del problema: non utilizzava nessuna correzione, ma riusciva a convivere con l’astigmastismo tramite accomodazione. In poche parole, compensava con una messa a fuoco spontanea, strizzando gli occhi. La percezione di un oggetto, ad esempio un tiro da lontano, arriverà molto più velocemente. Questo permetterà una risposta occhio/mano migliore e ridurrà l’incidenza degli infortuni, con risposte muscolari più rapide".


.


----------



## chicagousait (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Tatatusanu si è operato agli occhi per correggere un problema di astigmatismo. Intervento perfettamente riuscito e al primo controllo post-operatorio, il portiere aveva già un visus naturale di 16/10.
> 
> Il chirurgo Appiotti racconta:"Ciprian ha scoperto del difetto visivo un anno fa quando era venuto da me per accompagnare la moglie. Lo visitai e mi accorsi del problema: non utilizzava nessuna correzione, ma riusciva a convivere con l’astigmastismo tramite accomodazione. In poche parole, compensava con una messa a fuoco spontanea, strizzando gli occhi. La percezione di un oggetto, ad esempio un tiro da lontano, arriverà molto più velocemente. Questo permetterà una risposta occhio/mano migliore e ridurrà l’incidenza degli infortuni, con risposte muscolari più rapide".


Sa tanto di giustificazione ai suoi errori in porta.


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Tatatusanu si è operato agli occhi per correggere un problema di astigmatismo. Intervento perfettamente riuscito e al primo controllo post-operatorio, il portiere aveva già un visus naturale di 16/10.
> 
> Il chirurgo Appiotti racconta:"Ciprian ha scoperto del difetto visivo un anno fa quando era venuto da me per accompagnare la moglie. Lo visitai e mi accorsi del problema: non utilizzava nessuna correzione, ma riusciva a convivere con l’astigmastismo tramite accomodazione. In poche parole, compensava con una messa a fuoco spontanea, strizzando gli occhi. La percezione di un oggetto, ad esempio un tiro da lontano, arriverà molto più velocemente. Questo permetterà una risposta occhio/mano migliore e ridurrà l’incidenza degli infortuni, con risposte muscolari più rapide".


.


----------



## DavMilan (16 Novembre 2022)

Forse gli montano la parata laser come Handanovic


----------



## Didaco (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Tatatusanu si è operato agli occhi per correggere un problema di astigmatismo. Intervento perfettamente riuscito e al primo controllo post-operatorio, il portiere aveva già un visus naturale di 16/10.
> 
> Il chirurgo Appiotti racconta:"Ciprian ha scoperto del difetto visivo un anno fa quando era venuto da me per accompagnare la moglie. Lo visitai e mi accorsi del problema: non utilizzava nessuna correzione, ma riusciva a convivere con l’astigmastismo tramite accomodazione. In poche parole, compensava con una messa a fuoco spontanea, strizzando gli occhi. La percezione di un oggetto, ad esempio un tiro da lontano, arriverà molto più velocemente. Questo permetterà una risposta occhio/mano migliore e ridurrà l’incidenza degli infortuni, con risposte muscolari più rapide".


16 decimi... Che invidia!


----------



## Albijol (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Tatatusanu si è operato agli occhi per correggere un problema di astigmatismo. Intervento perfettamente riuscito e al primo controllo post-operatorio, il portiere aveva già un visus naturale di 16/10.
> 
> Il chirurgo Appiotti racconta:"Ciprian ha scoperto del difetto visivo un anno fa quando era venuto da me per accompagnare la moglie. Lo visitai e mi accorsi del problema: non utilizzava nessuna correzione, ma riusciva a convivere con l’astigmastismo tramite accomodazione. In poche parole, compensava con una messa a fuoco spontanea, strizzando gli occhi. La percezione di un oggetto, ad esempio un tiro da lontano, arriverà molto più velocemente. Questo permetterà una risposta occhio/mano migliore e ridurrà l’incidenza degli infortuni, con risposte muscolari più rapide".



Due anni con Bocelli in porta e ce ne siamo accorti solo adesso.


----------



## Albijol (16 Novembre 2022)

Didaco ha scritto:


> 16 decimi... Che invidia!



Merito di qualche biolab ucraino


----------



## bobbylukr (16 Novembre 2022)

Ma poi è credibile che nessun oculista in 36 anni gli abbia diagnosticato un astigmatismo?? Cioè anche io so di essere astigmatico da quando ho 15 anni...bah


----------



## bmb (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Tatatusanu si è operato agli occhi per correggere un problema di astigmatismo. Intervento perfettamente riuscito e al primo controllo post-operatorio, il portiere aveva già un visus naturale di 16/10.
> 
> Il chirurgo Appiotti racconta:"Ciprian ha scoperto del difetto visivo un anno fa quando era venuto da me per accompagnare la moglie. Lo visitai e mi accorsi del problema: non utilizzava nessuna correzione, ma riusciva a convivere con l’astigmastismo tramite accomodazione. In poche parole, compensava con una messa a fuoco spontanea, strizzando gli occhi. La percezione di un oggetto, ad esempio un tiro da lontano, arriverà molto più velocemente. Questo permetterà una risposta occhio/mano migliore e ridurrà l’incidenza degli infortuni, con risposte muscolari più rapide".


Maignan si metta l'anima in pace.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Novembre 2022)

Certe cose capitano solo a noi, e non provate a dire che non è vero.
Ora mi aspetto che venga annunciata anche la rimozione del gesso alla gamba destra, così spiegherebbe in tutto e per tutto il suo ritardo e la sua reattività da bradipo tridattilo


----------



## Andris (16 Novembre 2022)

i pipistrelli sono miopi, lui è astigmatico.
sarà un altro uccello reincarnato con i suoi 16/10


----------



## folletto (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Tatatusanu si è operato agli occhi per correggere un problema di astigmatismo. Intervento perfettamente riuscito e al primo controllo post-operatorio, il portiere aveva già un visus naturale di 16/10.
> 
> Il chirurgo Appiotti racconta:"Ciprian ha scoperto del difetto visivo un anno fa quando era venuto da me per accompagnare la moglie. Lo visitai e mi accorsi del problema: non utilizzava nessuna correzione, ma riusciva a convivere con l’astigmastismo tramite accomodazione. In poche parole, compensava con una messa a fuoco spontanea, strizzando gli occhi. La percezione di un oggetto, ad esempio un tiro da lontano, arriverà molto più velocemente. Questo permetterà una risposta occhio/mano migliore e ridurrà l’incidenza degli infortuni, con risposte muscolari più rapide".


Quindi? Rinnovo in arrivo? Immagino di sì data la vista bionica che si ritrova dopo l’Intervento…….tu sta a vedere……


----------



## Miro (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Tatatusanu si è operato agli occhi per correggere un problema di astigmatismo. Intervento perfettamente riuscito e al primo controllo post-operatorio, il portiere aveva già un visus naturale di 16/10.
> 
> Il chirurgo Appiotti racconta:"Ciprian ha scoperto del difetto visivo un anno fa quando era venuto da me per accompagnare la moglie. Lo visitai e mi accorsi del problema: non utilizzava nessuna correzione, ma riusciva a convivere con l’astigmastismo tramite accomodazione. In poche parole, compensava con una messa a fuoco spontanea, strizzando gli occhi. La percezione di un oggetto, ad esempio un tiro da lontano, arriverà molto più velocemente. Questo permetterà una risposta occhio/mano migliore e ridurrà l’incidenza degli infortuni, con risposte muscolari più rapide".


Fosse la vista il problema...gli impiantassero magari un chip che gli dia l'impulso di comandare la difesa e chiamare i palloni alti piuttosto.


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Tatatusanu si è operato agli occhi per correggere un problema di astigmatismo. Intervento perfettamente riuscito e al primo controllo post-operatorio, il portiere aveva già un visus naturale di 16/10.
> 
> Il chirurgo Appiotti racconta:"Ciprian ha scoperto del difetto visivo un anno fa quando era venuto da me per accompagnare la moglie. Lo visitai e mi accorsi del problema: non utilizzava nessuna correzione, ma riusciva a convivere con l’astigmastismo tramite accomodazione. In poche parole, compensava con una messa a fuoco spontanea, strizzando gli occhi. La percezione di un oggetto, ad esempio un tiro da lontano, arriverà molto più velocemente. Questo permetterà una risposta occhio/mano migliore e ridurrà l’incidenza degli infortuni, con risposte muscolari più rapide".



.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (16 Novembre 2022)

Si è fatto operare dal chirurgo di Handanovic per farsi impiantare la vista laser


----------



## Zenos (16 Novembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Mah... Rimango basito.
> Facciamo 3000 controlli a l'anno su ogni zona del corpo dei giocatori... Pure i denti andiamo a guardare  e non ci rendiamo conto che il portiere e mezzo cieco...


L'avranno fatto diventare cieco i nostri... cecità da sforzo nella vasca di sabbia
Non dimentichiamo il nostro staff


----------



## Giek (16 Novembre 2022)

Pure io mi sono fatto operare dal dr Appiotti.
Vi racconto questa, vengo operato per correzione miopia. Dopo una settimana ho il controllo. Entro nel suo ufficio, mi chiede se tutto va bene, mi fa guardare fuori dalla finestra. Riesco a leggere le targhe delle macchine e lui mi fa:”Caspita, già riesci a vedere perfettamente a questa distanza!”
Poi mi controlla gli occhi ed entusiasta dice:”Mai visto in carriera una cicatrizzazione così avanzata e rapida”.
Poi ci sediamo e mi comincia a ripetere esattamente le stesse cose che mi aveva ripetuto una settimana prima, appena dopo l’intervento. Mi prescrive pure la stessa terapia.
A quel punto gli dico:” Dottore, mi scusi ma già sto prendendo questi colliri”. E lui:” Ma tu sei qui per il controllo?! Non sei appena stato operato??”
Ahahahah
Ok che era periodo COVID e si indossava sempre la mascherina ma caxxo 
Comunque ci vedo bene adesso, è passato un anno e mezzo e sono soddisfatto.
È lo stesso che operò anche Kakà.
Molti sportivi si rivolgono a lui


----------



## Victorss (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Tatatusanu si è operato agli occhi per correggere un problema di astigmatismo. Intervento perfettamente riuscito e al primo controllo post-operatorio, il portiere aveva già un visus naturale di 16/10.
> 
> Il chirurgo Appiotti racconta:"Ciprian ha scoperto del difetto visivo un anno fa quando era venuto da me per accompagnare la moglie. Lo visitai e mi accorsi del problema: non utilizzava nessuna correzione, ma riusciva a convivere con l’astigmastismo tramite accomodazione. In poche parole, compensava con una messa a fuoco spontanea, strizzando gli occhi. La percezione di un oggetto, ad esempio un tiro da lontano, arriverà molto più velocemente. Questo permetterà una risposta occhio/mano migliore e ridurrà l’incidenza degli infortuni, con risposte muscolari più rapide".


AHAHAHAHAHAHSHAHhHahahahahahahahajshs


----------



## davidelynch (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Tatatusanu si è operato agli occhi per correggere un problema di astigmatismo. Intervento perfettamente riuscito e al primo controllo post-operatorio, il portiere aveva già un visus naturale di 16/10.
> 
> Il chirurgo Appiotti racconta:"Ciprian ha scoperto del difetto visivo un anno fa quando era venuto da me per accompagnare la moglie. Lo visitai e mi accorsi del problema: non utilizzava nessuna correzione, ma riusciva a convivere con l’astigmastismo tramite accomodazione. In poche parole, compensava con una messa a fuoco spontanea, strizzando gli occhi. La percezione di un oggetto, ad esempio un tiro da lontano, arriverà molto più velocemente. Questo permetterà una risposta occhio/mano migliore e ridurrà l’incidenza degli infortuni, con risposte muscolari più rapide".


Ottimo visto che adesso ci vedi meglio, vedi di andartene affa…..


----------



## bmb (16 Novembre 2022)

Giek ha scritto:


> Pure io mi sono fatto operare dal dr Appiotti.
> Vi racconto questa, vengo operato per correzione miopia. Dopo una settimana ho il controllo. Entro nel suo ufficio, mi chiede se tutto va bene, mi fa guardare fuori dalla finestra. Riesco a leggere le targhe delle macchine e lui mi fa:”Caspita, già riesci a vedere perfettamente a questa distanza!”
> Poi mi controlla gli occhi ed entusiasta dice:”Mai visto in carriera una cicatrizzazione così avanzata e rapida”.
> Poi ci sediamo e mi comincia a ripetere esattamente le stesse cose che mi aveva ripetuto una settimana prima, appena dopo l’intervento. Mi prescrive pure la stessa terapia.
> ...


Diciamo che per fortuna avrai operato entrambi gli occhi, sennò interveniva su quello sbagliato al 100%


----------



## Gamma (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Tatatusanu si è operato agli occhi per correggere un problema di astigmatismo. Intervento perfettamente riuscito e al primo controllo post-operatorio, il portiere aveva già un visus naturale di 16/10.
> 
> Il chirurgo Appiotti racconta:"Ciprian ha scoperto del difetto visivo un anno fa quando era venuto da me per accompagnare la moglie. Lo visitai e mi accorsi del problema: non utilizzava nessuna correzione, ma riusciva a convivere con l’astigmastismo tramite accomodazione. In poche parole, compensava con una messa a fuoco spontanea, strizzando gli occhi. La percezione di un oggetto, ad esempio un tiro da lontano, arriverà molto più velocemente. Questo permetterà una risposta occhio/mano migliore e ridurrà l’incidenza degli infortuni, con risposte muscolari più rapide".


Ditemi che è un articolo di Lercio, vi scongiuro.


----------



## Igniorante (16 Novembre 2022)

Giek ha scritto:


> Pure io mi sono fatto operare dal dr Appiotti.
> Vi racconto questa, vengo operato per correzione miopia. Dopo una settimana ho il controllo. Entro nel suo ufficio, mi chiede se tutto va bene, mi fa guardare fuori dalla finestra. Riesco a leggere le targhe delle macchine e lui mi fa:”Caspita, già riesci a vedere perfettamente a questa distanza!”
> Poi mi controlla gli occhi ed entusiasta dice:”Mai visto in carriera una cicatrizzazione così avanzata e rapida”.
> Poi ci sediamo e mi comincia a ripetere esattamente le stesse cose che mi aveva ripetuto una settimana prima, appena dopo l’intervento. Mi prescrive pure la stessa terapia.
> ...



Vai, trovato il nuovo portiere per il post-Dracula


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2022)

A gennaio lo ritroviamo così


----------



## Maximo (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Tatatusanu si è operato agli occhi per correggere un problema di astigmatismo. Intervento perfettamente riuscito e al primo controllo post-operatorio, il portiere aveva già un visus naturale di 16/10.
> 
> Il chirurgo Appiotti racconta:"Ciprian ha scoperto del difetto visivo un anno fa quando era venuto da me per accompagnare la moglie. Lo visitai e mi accorsi del problema: non utilizzava nessuna correzione, ma riusciva a convivere con l’astigmastismo tramite accomodazione. In poche parole, compensava con una messa a fuoco spontanea, strizzando gli occhi. La percezione di un oggetto, ad esempio un tiro da lontano, arriverà molto più velocemente. Questo permetterà una risposta occhio/mano migliore e ridurrà l’incidenza degli infortuni, con risposte muscolari più rapide".


Ahahahahaha ecco perché non ne prendeva una.

Ora portrà fare una grande carriera...in qualche altra squadra


----------



## __king george__ (16 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Tatatusanu si è operato agli occhi per correggere un problema di astigmatismo. Intervento perfettamente riuscito e al primo controllo post-operatorio, il portiere aveva già un visus naturale di 16/10.
> 
> Il chirurgo Appiotti racconta:"Ciprian ha scoperto del difetto visivo un anno fa quando era venuto da me per accompagnare la moglie. Lo visitai e mi accorsi del problema: non utilizzava nessuna correzione, ma riusciva a convivere con l’astigmastismo tramite accomodazione. In poche parole, compensava con una messa a fuoco spontanea, strizzando gli occhi. *La percezione di un oggetto, ad esempio un tiro da lontano, arriverà molto più velocemente.* Questo permetterà una risposta occhio/mano migliore e ridurrà l’incidenza degli infortuni, con risposte muscolari più rapide".


perchè prima come arrivava?? ma con chi c,,,andavamo in giro? il portiere che vede il tiro laggato...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Novembre 2022)




----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (16 Novembre 2022)

dopo questa operazione si tufferà addirittura prima che parta il tiro togliendo tutto il pathos alle partite con lui in porta
peccato


----------

